# General > Recipes >  Fake Cream

## kitty

Just wandering if anyone has any idea how to make the fake cream or something similar to what the bakers use in their cakes?  :Grin:

----------


## Scunner

I have old recipes for 'mock cream' - used during wartime I think - will look them out if you like

----------


## kitty

> I have old recipes for 'mock cream' - used during wartime I think - will look them out if you like


 
That'd be brilliant. Thanks Scunner  :Smile:

----------


## Scunner

MOCK CREAM


1 Gill milk
1 Dessert spoon cornflour
1.5Teaspoon caster sugar
1oz Margarine
Vanilla essence


*Method*


Make a stiff cornflour paste with milk, boil for 3 minutes, allow to get cold.
Cream Margarine and sugar, gradually add cornflour mixture and vanilla essence.


I have never tried this, but I've taken it from an old handwritten recipe book - good luck

----------


## Swannie

My mother used to make this for cream horns for church sales/teas.  I loved it - better than real cream as it was fatty. Hope it works for you. :Smile:

----------


## Allsorts

wonder if it will work with soya milk to make a milk free cream...will have to try

----------


## ANNIE

u get a dairy free cream from tesco its on the shelf with the gluten free and health foods. aian a white carton its great u can whiop it up like whipped cream and tastes lush

----------


## Scunner

has anyone tried this recipe yet, as I would like to know if it is any good.  Too lazy to try it myself.

----------


## kel24

I personally don't like fresh cream, so i use dream topping sachets for the middle of cakes etc. it's really easy to mix and tasty!  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> has anyone tried this recipe yet, as I would like to know if it is any good. Too lazy to try it myself.


Hi Scunner.  I've not tried the recipe yet but will be trying tomorrow so will let you know then  :Smile:

----------

